# Underpinning in NJ



## Validusant (Jul 11, 2017)

Hey everyone, 

I'm new to the site. I've read tons of information on here and thank you all for your responses. 

I'm a general contractor and I focus on interior Home Renovations/remodeling. I bought a place out in Montclair NJ and I want to lower my basements about 2 ft. I have a structural engineer I'm working with on the home remodeling and was wondering if underpinning was something I might be able to tackle as well. I'm very familiar with the work involved in underpinning and the amount of labor as well. 

Is underpinning something you all think can be tackled or should I hire someone who has more experience specifically with it? I was thinking it would be pretty straight forward once I have the engineering plans drawn. 

Lastly, I don't know if anyone on here is in NJ with experience in underpinning, but would someone be willing to be hired on as a consultant while I do the job? Basically someone I could call on for questions, and who could come by every now and then? 

Thanks


----------



## greg24k (May 19, 2007)

There are many ways underpinning can be done and depending on your existing foundation, your engineer you working with should design underpinning detail based on what you have and what would be the best way to do this and as soon as you have the details your mason will follow what needs to be done. Just make sure you hire a company specialized in underpinning if underpinning is needed.


----------



## Fouthgeneration (Jan 7, 2014)

As someone who does underpins, involving a S.E. will add considerably to the total costs... but reduce your risks fractionally...

Few SEs will have any deep or wide knowledge of underpinning practice.:blink: maybe yours is the exception.....:whistling

Hiring subs that have successful history of underpinning similarly framed and sized homes should be a requirement.

If the home is to gutted to the frame, any group of idiots could underpin it as all but the most foolish mistakes could be repaired...

The condition and type of floor system can greatly increase the number of support points, every jack and beam presenting an added delay in rebuilding the structure....
Poorly framed/rotted houses will require much more labor and equipment. 

the Owner should survey the soundness of all the framing and provide $, time and man power for concealed rot and just plain weak existing members to minimize delays, 

A house mover could lift the entire house in one operation to allow a much faster attack of the demo and rebuilding the basement walls and footings

I'd suggest You consider raising(jacking) the house to achieve a dryer, and much better lighted basement, with a far greater value on resale day than a dark, damp tomb...

Every foot deeper increases the the volume of water you pay to pump away from the sump pit every year.... if you can't achieve a gravity drained perimeter tile to day light or storm sewer, that is one BELOW your tile...

A lay down lot away from the work area to store the overdig will course lower costs and improve speed and quality of work..

Also prior to any excavation, the gutters need to be repaired and all the downspouts run away from the house's footprint to reduce any rain delays.

If the house is to remain occupied, extra care will be needed for emergency exits over open trenches and floating utility connections, sewer, water, and electrical.


----------

